# motor help pictures included



## burlap1980 (Jan 23, 2010)

Hey all didnt really know where to post this so it landed here

I have foud y old JRx-t rc car here recently and have been outta the game for awhile wanted to know if anyone could tell me about three rc motors and if they are worth keeping how they would preform against todays motors.

I will provide as much info as i have and will give you some pictures. Thanks for all help.

First up is a motor by Associated Electrics Inc. Out of Costa Mesa Ca. Called the ES REEDY 

Second is THE SLOT MACHINE. The serial number is ROAR91

Third is a motor called. B&R Motor Works

Fourth and lastly is a motor called. CAM PRO-MOTOR

again thanks for the help.

ES REEDY

















THE SLOT MACHINE

























B&R MOTOR WORKS









CAM PRO-MOTOR


----------



## burlap1980 (Jan 23, 2010)




----------



## mr_meat68 (Jan 30, 2005)

the b&r bullet!!! i used to use one of them about 20 years ago.


early-mid 90s stock motors... they wouldnt keep up with the c027 motor especially if the other guy knows how to build one.


----------



## burlap1980 (Jan 23, 2010)

okay what is a c027 motor sorry like I said its been awhile


----------



## reggie's dad (Sep 14, 2006)

*Forget racing*

Forget racing, find the vintage forum for RC 10s and offer them for sale, you'll be suprised at what those vintage guys will pay! :dude:


----------



## TamiyaKing (Nov 14, 2008)

burlap1980 said:


>


Funny i have the slot machine in my hornet and the yokomo in my blackfoot they both move pretty good,and even better after a rebuild.:thumbsup:


----------



## mr_meat68 (Jan 30, 2005)

the c027 motor is the blue can stock motor. look one up on any site that sells r/c equipment.


----------



## burlap1980 (Jan 23, 2010)

reggie's dad said:


> Forget racing, find the vintage forum for RC 10s and offer them for sale, you'll be suprised at what those vintage guys will pay! :dude:


do you know of one?


----------



## Watchman (May 19, 2009)

you could carefully pry up the tabs holding the endbell on, remove the endbell and replace the bushings with bearings..clean up the inside of the can and the armature.....good set of cut brushes....afterwards being innovative... tweak the timing a little..

OR simply throw them away


----------



## nitro4294 (Oct 15, 2004)

*Those are motors from way back in the late 80's and early 90's. The only one I can tell you anything about is the "Slot machine". It was one of the first motors to come out after ROAR changed their stock rules to only allow 24 degrees of timing. Before that, we had as much as 45 degrees of timing in a stock (24 turn) motor.
All of the newer brushed motors today will out perform even some of the modifieds back in the day. With the brushless technology we have today, I see brushed motors as a thing of the past. 
Great pieces though for the vintage collector.*


----------



## burlap1980 (Jan 23, 2010)

Thanks for the good insight I would love to sell them. Does anyone know a good site for vintage collectors.


----------



## nutz4rc (Oct 14, 2003)

A lot of vintage stuff is sold and bought on E-bay.


----------



## reggie's dad (Sep 14, 2006)

*Sorry about that!*

Talked to Reggie and he said that only nip motors are worth real $ and that the site was set up so you can't just join and start selling stuff, the site is rc 10 .com for what its worth. :dude:


----------

